# Do They Make Black Guitar Strings?



## fdd2blk (Jul 29, 2007)

if so are they any good and where can i get some?


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 29, 2007)

i've never seen any, but one would think they do.... the black would probably come off easily though....


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 29, 2007)

i knwo i've seen black bass strings

but not guitar strings..


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 29, 2007)

lumberjack_ian said:


> i knwo i've seen black bass strings
> 
> but not guitar strings..


does bc rich make guitar strings?

i'm going to name a few brands to check out, as they may have something like what you're looking for...

bc rich
washburn (dimebag darrell)
esp (they make guitars for kirk hammet and james hetfield)
carvin maybe? they make guitars for zz top...
that's all i can think of atm...


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 29, 2007)

.... the ernie balls not workin for ya?


oh wait
black strings are just METAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
duh
no wonder you want them so bad

it'd just make the music they made darker huh???


lol lol lol

=]


----------



## 000420 (Jul 29, 2007)

DR Strings: The Handmade Guitar and Bass Strings


this is one of the only places that makes colored strings that I know, multiple colors...you want the black beauties.......mixed reviews I've read on them some people really like them, but all agree the color fades in a couple weeks......


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 29, 2007)

just thought it would look cool.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 29, 2007)

i want this......http://www.americanmusical.com/item--i-IBA-JEM7V-WH.html


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 29, 2007)

wait, this one.....http://www.americanmusical.com/item--i-IBA-JEM20TH.html#

check out the pics of it. i'd play it with the lights out.


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 29, 2007)

got a thing for g3 babe? 

me too, it's nothing to be ashamed of


----------



## shamegame (Jul 29, 2007)

Black Diamond Stings


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 29, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> just thought it would look cool.


i tease i tease


i love you!!!


----------



## olds442 (Jul 29, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> wait, this one.....http://www.americanmusical.com/item--i-IBA-JEM20TH.html#
> 
> check out the pics of it. i'd play it with the lights out.


get this one that would be so cool to play when baked  with the lights out fuck yha


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 29, 2007)

olds442 said:


> get this one that would be so cool to play when baked  with the lights out fuck yha



it's acrylic and it has green led lights inside the body.......sick.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 29, 2007)

shamegame said:


> Black Diamond Stings




thank you my friend.


----------



## lynchburgball (Jul 29, 2007)

DR strings makes all sorts of colored strings. i put a set on my ACOUSTIC once even. they sound like shit, don't waste your time.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 29, 2007)

lynchburgball said:


> DR strings makes all sorts of colored strings. i put a set on my ACOUSTIC once even. they sound like shit, don't waste your time.



that's what i needed to hear. thank you my friend. i'm really high.


----------



## hotrodharley (Aug 28, 2012)

000420 said:


> DR Strings: The Handmade Guitar and Bass Strings
> 
> 
> this is one of the only places that makes colored strings that I know, multiple colors...you want the black beauties.......mixed reviews I've read on them some people really like them, but all agree the color fades in a couple weeks......


DR Headlights. Great strings. Blues on my handmade (by me) Strat.


----------

